# Have not posted in a while.. Just a few old duck calls.



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

African Black Wood / Aluminum with aluminum inlays.















Cottonwood Burl / Brass.















African Black Wood / Brass















Fluted Cocobolo 








Fluted Bocote & Fluted Blonde Cocobolo


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful as always!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you Bill!!


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Astonishing! Love the fluted idea. i always wondered what that indexing thingy was for on my lathe.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

all are very nice


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I see you haven't lost the touch.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, really, really love that cottonwood burl call. Beautiful. Lve the shape as well as the wood!


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Slip said:


> Wow, really, really love that cottonwood burl call. Beautiful. Lve the shape as well as the wood!


Me too thats one of the best looking calls ive ever seen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow!! Those are off the charts! Excellent work/art. Those fluted calls are incredible....care to share your secret??? Thanks for sharing. gb


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

As always you guys are way to kind!!


----------

